# ما بين الألم والإيمان - أين إيمانكم



## aymonded (8 أغسطس 2013)

[ ثم قال لهم *أين إيمانكم* ] (لوقا 8: 25)
لنحميل الموضوع بصيفة pdf أضغط *هنـــــــــــا*
​ 


 [ والآن يا أخوتي بما إنكم أنتم شيوخ في شعب الله وبكم نفوسهم منوطة، فانهضوا قلوبهم بكلامكم حتى يذكروا إن آباءنا إنما ورد عليهم البلاء ليمتحنوا هل يعبدون إلههم بالحق. فينبغي لهم أن يذكروا كيف امتحن أبونا إبراهيم وبعد أن جُرِبَ بشدائد كثيرة صار خليلاً لله. وهكذا اسحق وهكذا يعقوب وهكذا موسى وجميع الذين رضي الله منهم جازوا في شدائد كثيرة وبقوا على أمانتهم. فأما الذين لم يقبلوا البلايا بخشية الرب بل أبدوا جزعهم وعاد تذمرهم على الرب. فاستأصلهم المستأصل وهلكوا بالحيات. وأما نحن الآن فلا نجزع لما نقاسيه. بل لنحسب إن هذه العقوبات هي دون خطايانا ونعتقد أن ضربات الرب التي نؤدب بها كالعبيد إنما هي للإصلاح لا للإهلاك ] ( يهوديت 8: 21-27 )
   حينما يقترب منا الألم والضيق الشديد في أرض واقعنا المُعاش نجزع ونصرخ ليعلو صوتنا نحو الله قائلين: لماذا يا رب !!! لماذا نتألم ونتضايق والعالم يفرح، ولماذا يأتي على المسيحيين الذين دُعيَّ عليهم اسمك كل هذه الويلات وفي بيوتهم نواح وصراخ لأجل ابنائهم، ألم تعد تحمينا وتنفذنا مثلما أنقذت شعب إسرائيل في البرية ومن كل أعدائه، هل تعاقبنا على خطايانا أم بسبب أننا نسيناك !!!
   وهكذا يعلو صوتنا بصراخ وأنين قلب متوجع كثيراً، وشكوانا لا تكف عن أن تعلو، وكثيرون يرتدون عن الإيمان بالله، وكثيرون يقولون أن المسيحية كلام وفكر لا تصل لمستوى الواقع العملي المُعاش، وكل تأثيرها نفسي يأتي من فوق المنابر، التي أصبحت مجرد بوق يخرج نغم يدغدغ المشاعر ويُثير العاطفة التي تذهب بزوال المؤثر، لأن كثيراً ما نسمع عن أمجاد الآلام وكم ينبغي أن نتقبلها، وتُسرّ قلوبنا حينما تسمع [ مع المسيح صلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيَّ ]، والكل يتعلم هذا الكلام ويقوله عندما يجتمع مع المتألمين وعلى الأخص أن كان خادم، مع أنه هو على المستوى الشخصي أن مسته الآلام فعلاً يبدأ في الأنين ومُرّ الشكوى، لأن الكلام لم يتحول فيه لخبرة حقيقية ليبلغ ما بلغه القديس بولس الرسول: [ لأعرفه وقوة قيامته وشركة آلامه مُتشبهاً بموته ]، لأن شتان ما بين الفكر والقدرة على الكلام من فوق المنابر أو بالجلوس فوق الكراسي والذهاب للبيوت أو الحديث على النت، وبين تقبل الآلام فعلياً على مستوى واقع حياتنا المُعاشة، فما أسهل الكلام عن الآلام والضيقات وكيفية تقبلها وما أصعب قبولها على المستوى الشخصي في الواقع العملي...

   عموماً – بدون تطويل – أن المشكلة تنحصر كلها في الإيمان الحي، وليس الإيمان النظري، فالإيمان الحي هو علاج القلب وشفاؤه، ويقول الأب يوحنا الدرجي: [ الإيمان هو وقفة النفس ثابتة لا تزحزحها أية بلية أو محنة. ذو الإيمان الحق ليس هو الذي يفتكر أن كل شيء ممكن لدى الله، بل الذي يرى وجوب قبول كل شيء من يد الله ]، لأن الإيمان الحي ليس قفزة في الظلام، بل هو الدخول في النور، وانفتاح بصيرة ليرى الإنسان مجده الخاص في شخص المسيح القيامة والحياة...   [ الله لنا ملجأ وقوة عوناً في الضيقات وجد شديداً، لذلك لا نخشى ولو تزحزحت الأرض ولو انقلبت الجبال إلى قلب البحار، تعج وتجيش مياهها تتزعزع الجبال بطموها ...
    نهر سواقيه تفرح مدينة الله مقدس مساكن العلي، الله في وسطها فلن تتزعزع يعينها الله عند إقبال الصبح.
    عجت الأمم تزعزعت الممالك أعطى صوته ذابت الأرض، رب الجنود معنا ملجأنا إله يعقوب ... هلموا انظروا أعمال الله كيف جعل خرباً في الأرض، مُسكن (تسكين - تهدئه) الحروب إلى أقصى الأرض يكسر القوس و يقطع الرمح المركبات يحرقها بالنار... رب الجنود معنا ملجأنا إله يعقوب ] (أنظر مزمور 46)
​   لذلك يا إخوتي بكل ثقة الإيمان الحي ينبغي لنا كما قال الرسول: [ فلنتقدم بثقة إلى عرش النعمة لكي ننال رحمة ونجد نعمة عوناً في حينه ] (عبرانيين 4: 16)، [ وهذه هي الثقة التي لنا عنده أنه إن طلبنا شيئا حسب مشيئته يسمع لنا ] (1يوحنا 5: 14)
   ومشيئة الله أن نتوب ونعيش بالإيمان لنلبس قوته وندخل في سرّ الصليب لنموت ليُحقق ملكوته في داخلنا ويصب حياته فينا، فأن طلبنا هذا ببساطة قلب وتواضع لأننا نحتاج لله فعلاً ونُريد أن يكون لنا شركه معه، أكيد سيسمع لنا، ونحيا في فرح الرجاء الحي بيسوع إلهنا ...

   يقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: [ إن الرب يُطيل أناته علينا ويمتحن إيمان مشيئتنا ومحبتنا لهُ امتحاناً. فيجب علينا أن نُزيد اجتهادنا ومثابرتنا في طلب النعم والمواهب، مؤمنين وواثقين ثقة كاملة بأن الله أمين في وعده وهو يُعطي نعمته للذين يُداومون على الطلب بإيمان إلى المنتهى صابرين بغير تقلقل ] 
 
واحذروا يا إخوتي لأن هناك من يسمع كلمة [صلي] يأخذها باستهتار كما نسمع من البعض [ لا تقل لي صلي لأني جربت ومش نفع ]، ومشكلة هذه العينات أنهم وضعوا في قلبهم بتأكيد تام أن صلاتهم لن تُستجاب؛ فالذي يقف امام الله أو يسمع أطلبوا الرب وقد وضع في قلبه أنه لن يسمع لهُ وأنه لن يأخذ شيئاً، لأن لله رجال معينين فقط هما الذين ينالوا منه، فقد صار هذا الشخص في شقاء عدم الإيمان، فالبائس في حياته هو الذي يُصلي ولا يؤمن أنه سيحصُل على جواب، وطبعاً ليس أي سؤال يُستجاب من الله، والقديس باسيليوس الكبير يوضح لك بقوله: [ إذا كان سؤال حسب مشيئة الله ومرضاته، فلا تكف عن السؤال حتى تناله. الرب نفسه لكي يلفت نظرنا إلى هذا قال مَثل الرجل الذي تحصَّل على الخبز في نصف الليل من صديقه بلجاجته (لوقا 11: 5) ]

   ويقول الأب يوحنا الدمشقي: [ وحتى إذا لم تأخذ طلبتك كما تود وترغب، حصلت على المنفعة. لأن عدم نوالك ما تشتهي يُفيد غالباً أنك نلت أحسن مما اشتهيت ] 
   ويقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم: [ الله يعرف الساعة بالضبط التي إذا ما أعطانا فيها الشيء يكون حينئذٍ ذا نفع لنا. الطفل يُصيح ويغضب ليأخذ السكين ! والمحبة الأبوية تأبى إعطاءه إياها. هكذا الرب يُعاملنا مثل هذا، فهو يُعطينا أحسن مما نطلب ] 
   ويقول أيضاً: [ إذا أخذنا ما نطلبه أو لم نأخذه يجب أن نبقى في الصلاة. ليتنا نشكر ليس فقط حينما نأخذ ولكن حينما لا نأخذ أيضاً. لأننا لا نعرف ما هو الصالح لنا بل الله. لذا فيجب أن نعتبر الأخذ وعدم الأخذ نعمة متعادلة ونشكر الله من أجل هذه وتلك ] 
   ويقول الأب يوحنا الدرجي: [ حينما تدوم طويلاً في الصلاة لا تقل إني لم أستفد شيئاً. لأنك ها قد استفدت بالفعل الاتصال والثبوت في شركة غير منقطعة معهُ ] 

   عموماً باختصار شديد وتركيز، يقول الأب يوحنا كرونستادت: [ الأمانة (الإيمان) هي مفتاح كنوز الله. وهي تسكن القلوب البسيطة الرحومة التي تُصدق وتؤمن " كل شيء مستطاع لدى المؤمن ".
   الإيمان هو فم الروح، كلما انفتح بسخاء انسكبت فيه الينابيع الإلهية؛ آه .. ! ليت هذا الفم يكون على الدوام مفتوحاً، فلا تحبسه شفتا الشك وعدم الإيمان فتنحبس عنا كثرة أنعام الله. 
   كلما فغرت فاك وأخلصت بأمانتك في قدرة الله اللانهائية، انفتح قلب الله لك بالجود والسخاء ] 
   ولنا أن نصغي لكلمة الرب يسوع لمريم قبل أن يُقيم لعازر قائلاً لها ولنا بالضرورة [ قال لها يسوع ألم أقل لك أن آمنتِ ترين مجد الله ] (يوحنا 11: 40)​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2013)

*مش قادرة اقولك انا استمتعت بكل كلمة بقراها 
وكان ربنا باعت الموضوع ده ليا 
بشكر حضرتك جدا على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع *
*فعلا ايماننا بربنا اصبح ضعيف وده اللى بيخلينا 
نتذمر ونقول ليه يارب 
*​


----------



## aymonded (8 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش قادرة اقولك انا استمتعت بكل كلمة بقراها
> وكان ربنا باعت الموضوع ده ليا
> بشكر حضرتك جدا على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع *
> *فعلا ايماننا بربنا اصبح ضعيف وده اللى بيخلينا
> ...



إلهنا الحي يغمر قلبك سلام ويهبنا قوة الإيمان الحي
لندخل في سرّ شركة الحياة بعبور الآلام برؤية القيامة آمين
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2013)

طبعا وكعادة مواضيع حضرتك استاذي
الموضوع رائع بطريقه لا توصف
بجد موضوع جميل ومفيد جداا

والجزء ده رائع وانا وقفت قدامه كتير وتأملت فيه اكتر


> ويقول الأب يوحنا  الدمشقي: [ وحتى إذا لم تأخذ طلبتك كما تود وترغب، حصلت على المنفعة. لأن  عدم نوالك ما تشتهي يُفيد غالباً أنك نلت أحسن مما اشتهيت ]
> ويقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم: [  الله يعرف الساعة بالضبط التي إذا ما أعطانا فيها الشيء يكون حينئذٍ ذا نفع  لنا. الطفل يُصيح ويغضب ليأخذ السكين ! والمحبة الأبوية تأبى إعطاءه  إياها. هكذا الرب يُعاملنا مثل هذا، فهو يُعطينا أحسن مما نطلب ]
> ويقول أيضاً: [ إذا أخذنا ما نطلبه  أو لم نأخذه يجب أن نبقى في الصلاة. ليتنا نشكر ليس فقط حينما نأخذ ولكن  حينما لا نأخذ أيضاً. لأننا لا نعرف ما هو الصالح لنا بل الله. لذا فيجب أن  نعتبر الأخذ وعدم الأخذ نعمة متعادلة ونشكر الله من أجل هذه وتلك ]
> ويقول الأب يوحنا الدرجي: [ حينما  تدوم طويلاً في الصلاة لا تقل إني لم أستفد شيئاً. لأنك ها قد استفدت  بالفعل الاتصال والثبوت في شركة غير منقطعة معهُ ]


انا فعلا استمتعت بكل حرف مكتوب 
تسلم ايديك يااستاذي الغالي
وتعيش وتمتعنا بمواضيع حضرتك الروحانية الجميله.

بس سامحني استاذي لو فيها تعب لحضرتك
فيه كلمة مش عارفه معناها من جهلي وضعف ايماني
فياريت حضرتك تنورني وتقولي معناها ايه .. وربنا يباركك



> مَثل الرجل الذي تحصَّل على الخبز في نصف الليل من صديقه بلجاجته (لوقا 11: 5) ]


مامعني كلمة بلجاجته ؟

​


----------



## aymonded (8 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طبعا وكعادة مواضيع حضرتك استاذي
> الموضوع رائع بطريقه لا توصف
> بجد موضوع جميل ومفيد جداا
> 
> ...



لجاجته، يعني إلحاحه بإصرار 
________________________
إلهنا الحي يهبك كل نعمة وفرح سماوي لا يزول
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> لجاجته، يعني إلحاحه بإصرار
> ________________________
> إلهنا الحي يهبك كل نعمة وفرح سماوي لا يزول
> ​


تعيش استاذنا 
ربنا يباركك
ومتشكرا جداا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 أغسطس 2013)

> كلما فغرت فاك وأخلصت بأمانتك في قدرة الله اللانهائية، انفتح قلب الله لك بالجود والسخاء ]
> ولنا أن نصغي لكلمة الرب يسوع لمريم قبل أن يُقيم لعازر قائلاً لها ولنا بالضرورة [ قال لها يسوع ألم أقل لك أن آمنتِ ترين مجد الله ] (يوحنا 11: 40)


اولا انا متشكرة جدا لحضرتك على الموضوع الرائع ده 
اللي حسيت ان ربنا بعتهولي انا بشخصي و بيكلمني فيه فعلا 

كل كلمة فييه انا لمستها اووي و حسيتها جدا 

التقييم ده مش مجرد تقييم على موضوع رائع 
ده شكر لحضرتك و تقدير لموضوع لمسني اووووووووي

ربنا يبارك حضرتك بكل بركة و يعوضك على تعبك الكبييير و خدمتك 
و يفرح قلبك دايما 
متشكرة جدا جدا استاذي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 أغسطس 2013)

الموضوع اكثر من راااائع استاذي الغالي
وجهه في وقته 
مش عارفه اقتبس جزء الموضوع كله روعه
تسلم ايديك استاذنا
ربنا يسوع المسيح يكون معك ويحافظ علي حضرتك
​


----------



## aymonded (9 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تعيش استاذنا
> ربنا يباركك
> ومتشكرا جداا



على ايه بس ده واجب عليَّ
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ النعمة معك
​


----------



## aymonded (9 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> اولا انا متشكرة جدا لحضرتك على الموضوع الرائع ده
> اللي حسيت ان ربنا بعتهولي انا بشخصي و بيكلمني فيه فعلا
> 
> كل كلمة فييه انا لمستها اووي و حسيتها جدا
> ...



إلهنا القدوس الحي يعرف حاجة النفس ويرسل كلمته لتمس القلب من الداخل
فليس الساقي بشيء ولا الذي يكتب، بل الله الذي يُعطي الكلمة في وقتها الحسن ويُنمي النفس
وأشكر الله لأنه دائماً يقودنا نحو الحياة ويعمل فينا ما يحسن في عينيه لأجل مصلحتنا وحياتنا 
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً، النعمة تكون معك آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (9 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> الموضوع اكثر من راااائع استاذي الغالي
> وجهه في وقته
> مش عارفه اقتبس جزء الموضوع كله روعه
> تسلم ايديك استاذنا
> ...



ويحفظ حياتك ويملأ قلبك سلام ومحبة وفرح في الروح القدس
النعمة معك كل حين آمين
​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (9 أغسطس 2013)

Well don ayamonded as usual ....in the mater of fact Lord Jesus Christ have to teach us if we are not qualified to heaven every one as much as he able to .....!and giving the best from his own heart to improve that he qualified to go to heaven throw accepting the painful which the LORD allow him to going throw  .....! it means we would be all ways attracted to earthly thing and going to hell no painful no heaven...... Will DON


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2013)

فالإيمان الحي هو  علاج القلب وشفاؤه، ويقول الأب يوحنا الدرجي: [ الإيمان هو وقفة النفس  ثابتة لا تزحزحها أية بلية أو محنة. ذو الإيمان الحق ليس هو الذي يفتكر أن  كل شيء ممكن لدى الله، بل الذي يرى وجوب قبول كل شيء من يد الله ]

==================

ويقول القديس يوحنا  ذهبي الفم: [ الله يعرف الساعة بالضبط التي إذا ما أعطانا فيها الشيء يكون  حينئذٍ ذا نفع لنا. الطفل يُصيح ويغضب ليأخذ السكين ! والمحبة الأبوية تأبى  إعطاءه إياها. هكذا الرب يُعاملنا مثل هذا، فهو يُعطينا أحسن مما نطلب 

==================

راااااااااائع 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 أغسطس 2013)

استاذى العزيز/ايمونديدا
انا متاكد جدا ان الكلام الذى تكتبة ليس من عندك ولكن
الرب  يعطيك علما غير عادى لكى تعلمنا حقيقة الايمان
نعم الايمان الحى هو الطريق لمقاومة كل الشرور والضيقات
التى نمر بها الايمان الحى يعطنا ثقة قوية بالرب
اشكرك من كل قلبى والرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (9 أغسطس 2013)

إلهنا القدوس يبارك حياتكم يا إخوتي ويهبنا كلنا معاً قوة حياة الإيمان الحي
حتى نستطيع أن نغلب ونحيا في ملء النعمة والحق
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
كونوا معافين
​


----------



## KARMA777 (10 أغسطس 2013)

*موضوع رائع .. لكن حتى لو طلبة الصلاة لم تتحقق كما هى اكيد بيعلمنا بسوع من خلالها جواهر يفتح بيها عنينا ونزيد درجة فى الايمان وده اثمن من اى طلبة*


----------



## aymonded (10 أغسطس 2013)

KARMA777 قال:


> *موضوع رائع .. لكن حتى لو طلبة الصلاة لم تتحقق كما هى اكيد بيعلمنا بسوع من خلالها جواهر يفتح بيها عنينا ونزيد درجة فى الايمان وده اثمن من اى طلبة*



وهبنا الله عمق أصالة الصلاة الحية التي بالإيمان حسب قصده
ولنُصلي دائماً بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ كن معافي
​


----------



## zezza (11 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع رائع يا استاذى 
كل جملة فيه درس لوحدها 
ربنا يباركك و يعوضك ..صلى من اجلى


----------



## aymonded (11 أغسطس 2013)

zezza قال:


> موضوع رائع يا استاذى
> كل جملة فيه درس لوحدها
> ربنا يباركك و يعوضك ..صلى من اجلى



إلهنا الحي يكون معك ويغمرك بقوة سلامه الفائق آمين
​


----------

